# starting today



## supersayingoku (Jul 11, 2005)

Well today is my start date for dieting. So i thought to keep a journal of my progress. I am not going to include much of my diet or workout only because I want to keep it short and sweet. I will occassionally add it just to keep those that are interested in what is happening informed. plus it will keep me honest in my attempt to look like I have in past contest. I will be adding my weight, body fat and hopefully some pictures to post along the way. But what I can say as a guess as of now is that I weigh 250-255 and am about 7-8 % bf. But like I said that is a guess. Input and suggestions are welcome. So come along for my journey and hopefully you will get some enjoyment out of it like I will.


----------

